# Reducing the machining of an interrupted cut.



## edholly (Aug 4, 2021)

I used to machine the whole bar to make the bigend (crankpin) on the end of a conrod a long and horrible job - these days I drill a hole to depth and the humble hacksaw does most of the rest of the work and the lathe says thankyou.


----------

